# Kruse supporters



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

Bernie is next  :


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Thats just mean!


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

I Know,,,,John Kasich  just announced is dropping out

guess its hillery and trump 

this is going to get nasty ReAL quick


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Boxing gloves would be cool.


----------



## havasu (May 4, 2016)

I'd pay to see that!


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

I dont know,  that old bitty is pretty tough, she just might peck the crap out of trump

I cant wait till he starts hammering her on Emails and Slick willies  run arounds 

If I was him,,,I would find monika and pay her GOOD money for a commercial 

she opened the door for Trump yesterday.  She showed up and was confronted by the miners

she started back peddling,   but its all on tape.  she cant back peddle


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

...................


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

POOR energizer bunny !!!!!

did you know if you put the energizer bunny's batteries in backwards he just keeps coming and coming


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

If Trump was smart.......he'll bankroll Bernie Sanders in a 3rd party run for the Whitehouse.

Perot split the Rep vote, and single handedly elected Bill Clinton, TWICE. Wouldn't it be sweeeeeet if the same situation defeated Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Thought this was funny.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1462411425.737589.jpg


----------



## KULTULZ (May 5, 2016)

frodo said:


> I dont know,  that old bitty is pretty tough, she just might peck the crap out of trump



You know, in a nutshell, it doesn't matter much who (or what) wins. The policies of Clinton (Bubba), Bush and O'Bama have set in place things that will never be removed (or can be) from the system. America (as I grew up in) is dead. It is now a Third World Country with great civil and economic unrest.

Politics are controlled by political parties as we have seen in the Republican Party recently, corporate money and PAC's, and the illegal drug trade. They (either party) offer the voter a handful of candidates that they are sure can be controlled by them after being voted in. Trump may prove to be the exception, but where is he going?

You want politics to be agreeable? Form a PAC and simply buy what you want.

Why are our young dying in some Middle East hellhole when the SOB's are walking among us? Disband immigration and let Wally World hire them as greeters. The whole system is corrupt.


----------



## frodo (May 5, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> You know, in a nutshell, it doesn't matter much who (or what) wins. The policies of Clinton (Bubba), Bush and O'Bama have set in place things that will never be removed (or can be) from the system. America (as I grew up in) is dead. It is now a Third World Country with great civil and economic unrest.
> 
> Politics are controlled by political parties as we have seen in the Republican Party recently, corporate money and PAC's, and the illegal drug trade. They (either party) offer the voter a handful of candidates that they are sure can be controlled by them after being voted in. Trump may prove to be the exception, but where is he going?
> 
> ...




your post is why i am for trump.
he is not an insider,  the establishment do not want him on the hill because he is not bought off  like they are.

he is also a loose cannon that could backfire and burn us all
maybe he is what we need right now.

neither side is standing up for the people,  and frankly,  we be tired of it


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

They all forgot they work for us. We all forgot they work for us.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 5, 2016)

Chris said:


> They all forgot they work for us. We all forgot they work for us.



They work for personal gain.

The average actual citizen has no say. 

They took the steam out of the Tea Party real quick.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2016)

We've allowed the inmates to run the asylum, why should we expect any different results than the complete and utter , mess, that we have in Washington.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2016)

But you can use whatever bathroom you want.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 6, 2016)

Chris said:


> But you can use whatever bathroom you want.



I, for whatever reason, always thought it illegal to use the wrong restrooms.

Anyways, I wish I had actually studied in school. All of this seems similar to a previous fall of an advanced society.


----------



## frodo (May 6, 2016)

as a protest,  i walked into walmart womans bathroom an took a piss

made damn sure i washed my hands,,tried to small talk while waiting on the hair dryer to dry my hands

was giggled at


----------



## slownsteady (May 6, 2016)

frodo said:


> as a protest,  i walked into walmart womans bathroom an took a piss
> 
> made damn sure i washed my hands,,tried to small talk while waiting on the hair dryer to dry my hands
> 
> was giggled at


Oh, that was you in the picture above?????:


----------



## buffalo (May 7, 2016)

I'm all about trump , but I do find the tranny thing weird. Why would you even make a stance on that subject????

Why build a wall? Bring them over and enslave them. Worked well for Rome , for a bit anyway.


----------



## frodo (May 7, 2016)

buffalo said:


> , but I do find the tranny thing weird. Why would you even make a stance on that subject????
> 
> .



do you have teenage girls ?


----------



## buffalo (May 8, 2016)

frodo said:


> do you have teenage girls ?



Yes I do . My point was why would you voice an opinion on that topic? Was he asked to give a position on the subject or did he pull that out of thin air?


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

why wouldn't i voice an opinion ?

who is ?   "Was he asked to give a position on the subject or did he pull that out of thin air?"


----------



## KULTULZ (May 8, 2016)

buffalo said:


> I'm all about trump , but I do find the tranny thing weird. Why would you even make a stance on that subject????



  



> Why build a wall? Bring them over and enslave them. Worked well for Rome , for a bit anyway.


Rome fell directly as a result of what we are seeing here now. It is a moral breakdown of society.

If you accept a person's flawed chemistry makeup, that is fie, go with the flow. But don't expect mainstream to agree with your view.


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

We have all heard stories of bad things happening in washrooms wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to just put panic buttons in there so help can be called for quickly.
Then you would have protection from predators of all stripes.


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

nealtw said:


> We have all heard stories of bad things happening in washrooms wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to just put panic buttons in there so help can be called for quickly.
> Then you would have protection from predators of all stripes.



not a bad idea.

but to be honest,  the public restroom is not my bitch,

with wing walls and stalls..its not the best enviroment...but..


my bitch is highschool, college, and gym, locker rooms

THOSE are my concerns...it is not the threat of molestation or rape

it is a privacy issue.

do you want your 15 year old daughter to look up and have a 15 year old boy walk by with his schlong swinging left and right ?

excuse my bluntness,  but that is the problem in a nut shell. pun intended

do you want your wife to go to yoga class and have a grown nude man in the shower with her?

this is simple damn common since.

boys to the left girls to the right.



as I have said before,
A transgender  and someone just "feeling feminine" today,  want the right to use the locker room they identify with
and are demanding you give them the respect they deserve by letting them in the locker room.

ok,,,I get the respect thing, old saying you gotta give respect to get respect
what about the girl in the lockeroom who does not want a trans in their with her?
what about her rights and her respect?
why does a trans/heshe rights out trump someone her rights?

THEY DONT....


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

.............


----------



## frodo (May 8, 2016)

buffalo said:


> Why would you even make a stance on that subject????





frodo said:


> you gotta stand for something Bro,  or you will fall for anything


.................


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

frodo said:


> not a bad idea.
> 
> but to be honest,  the public restroom is not my bitch,
> 
> ...



I don't disagree about the locker room and for the most part I would guess they would like privacy too.


----------



## buffalo (May 9, 2016)

frodo said:


> why wouldn't i voice an opinion ?
> 
> who is ?   "Was he asked to give a position on the subject or did he pull that out of thin air?"



Dude , obviously that was directed at trump not you . My question was why did Trump even touch that topic.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

buffalo said:


> Dude , obviously that was directed at trump not you . My question was why did Trump even touch that topic.



The safer answer would have been, it's a state issue.


----------

